# Driving School



## LaFoto (Nov 12, 2007)

This is just a proud mommy sharing...
When a little earlier today the door bell rang, I wondered who that might be, and hey, wow, it was my son, not wearing his anorak ... but somehow he was back from school. I opened and he said: "Forgot to bring such-and-such for this-or-that subject and have come to get it!" and I asked: "HOW?" Upon sprinting up the stairs and towards his room he shouted back: "Driving school car, I am having a lesson and thought it easiest to combine things!"

This was my chance to get some photos of him behind the steering wheel, very FIRST photos of him behind any steering wheel, actually, but there was no time at all to a) change lenses (the Sigma 70-300 was on), or b) to get out the polariser to fight the reflections on the windscreen, and c) shift that thick black cloud away which decided to push itself across the sky JUST THEN. All I could do is run outside with him, find a position ... snap at ISO 800 and 1/30 sec., and hope for the best.

Proud mommy presents: Son and Driving Instructor. Son DRIVING 

1.






2.





3.





4.





5.





6.





How bittersweet it is to see one's children grow up...


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

He's got that "oh no...mom you're embarrassing me" look on his face, That is priceless


----------



## LaFoto (Nov 12, 2007)

Oh well, I asked him (all this between his running up and down the stairs and my running towards my camera gear) "Oh, can I take a pic of you at the steering wheel then?" and he said "O-kaaaaayyyy!" So there :greenpbl: --- I DID get his consent! (Or not, you reckon?)


----------



## Battou (Nov 12, 2007)

LaFoto said:


> Oh well, I asked him (all this between his running up and down the stairs and my running towards my camera gear) "Oh, can I take a pic of you at the steering wheel then?" and he said "O-kaaaaayyyy!" So there :greenpbl: --- I DID get his consent! (Or not, you reckon?)



I assumed you had, It's a teen ager thing. I did it when I was a teen ager even when I knew what was going on, I'd imagin we all did.


----------



## User5 (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, nice car; lots better than the American crap I had.   It's neat that you got to photograph it/him.


----------

